# OEM Sport Suspension Retrofit: What will I need (besides $)



## GJR (Jan 6, 2003)

I'm planning on retrofitting the OEM sport E39 suspension to my non-sport '00 540iT, and wonderd what exactly I'm going to need in the way of components. I've read conflicting reports saying that the shocks are the same as what I already have and that I'll only need the sport springs/sway bars, but others say just the opposite.

Also, keeping in mind that I have a Touring model with the rear self-leveling suspension, is there anything less/more that I'll need? I've heard that since there's only a hydraulic system back there (no actual springs), all it needs is to be reprogrammed by the dealer to sit a little lower...anyone know if this is true?

I'd really like to stick with OEM and not go aftermarket. I've driven the sport E39s and I really like the handling/ride quality balance of this setup. I know the big question will be why I didn't get a sport version in the first place, but since it's too late for that now, all I can do is retrofit if the cost isn't prohibitive...

Thanks!


----------

